

Is SEO Still Worth It in 2015? - bocalogic
http://searchenginewatch.com/sew/how-to/2386695/is-seo-still-worth-it-in-2015?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sew+%28Search+Engine+Watch%29

======
DigitalSea
In all seriousness, SEO in the sense of the word that we used to know has not
existed for a long time now. Once upon a time SEO was really just counting how
many incoming links your site had and the keywords you were using.

Search engines like Google have become far more advanced in the last 4 or so
years in regards to what they can parse and understand. They don't just follow
links, they analyse your content, they factor in the response time of your
site, whether or not your site is responsive and tonnes of other things.

I think the best kind of SEO in 2015 and onwards is just building a great
site. Nicely optimised, use gzip compression, minify and combine your CSS and
Javascript, use icon fonts and the big one: write great content and people
will naturally link to it.

